# BSNL BroadBand-"Amazing Speed"



## Harvik780 (Aug 13, 2007)

Just 2 weeks ago i posted a thread here complaining about BSNL broadband.My home 500 plan was erratic for 2 months and i couldn't surf or download at night.
Now since they corrected the cable issue this is the speed i get,sometimes more.

*img528.imageshack.us/img528/8430/highspeedxm2.th.jpg

Is anyone else experiencing such boosts in BSNL net after getting a fix.


----------



## pannaguma (Aug 13, 2007)

thats 2.5 Mbps ,  lucky guy.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 13, 2007)

lucky yaar


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 13, 2007)

I can download over 6 GigaByte everyday with this speed.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 13, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I can download over 6 GigaByte everyday with this speed.


I am coming there


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 14, 2007)

Lucky chap.


----------



## pannaguma (Aug 14, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> I am coming there


----------



## Pathik (Aug 14, 2007)

holy cow.. Thats abt 1000 times the speed i get..


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2007)

We need a sticky for these types of thread.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 14, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> We need a sticky for these types of thread.


We need a sticky for these types of *chamatkaars*.


----------



## digit i am thinking (Aug 14, 2007)

Well one of my friend has got max 206 kbps downloading speed in daytime.When   he starts using Flashget installed by myself. In his area there r very few internet users.


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 14, 2007)

digit i am thinking said:
			
		

> Well one of my friend has got max 206 kbps downloading speed in daytime.When   he starts using Flashget installed by myself. In his area there r very few internet users.


 
  Exactly like mine situation .Only that i get somewhere around 300kbps Downloading speed even during day on my data one.
  There are absolutely no Internet connection around my place too.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 14, 2007)

You lucky guys  .. I get 235 KBps which is more than I had asked for. But there is this wired problem of my line getting disconnected during rainy seasons.. I can live with it.


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 14, 2007)

I m so blessed that i got that problem and since its been solved i have only benefited in terms of speed.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 17, 2007)

Is this the one after you decided to sue them or before?


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 17, 2007)

^They have corrected their problem of some users getting high speed.I am now getting speeds of around 230-270KB/sec in home 500.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 17, 2007)

302 KBps  wow really amazing speed.... I get only 240 KBps...  in Home 1000.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 17, 2007)

jayesh_diu123 said:
			
		

> 302 KBps  wow really amazing speed.... I get only 240 KBps...  in Home 1000.


The servers in my city sometimes even provide insane 560KB/sec speed constant.I had posted this earlier too.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 17, 2007)

which blessed city u reside in?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 17, 2007)

---EDITED---
You guys are extremely lucky.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 17, 2007)

Wait, what? There's BSNL in Boston, NY ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 17, 2007)

^^lols.I was wondering too.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 17, 2007)

you sometimes get burst speeds on the download managers so its not reliable to check using that...I am sure you would not be getting 306KBps for more than 10-15 secs for sure...


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 17, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> F*uck MTNL they give me only 256kbps(~29-30KBps)
> You guys are extremely lucky.


 
Dude, on a 256Kb plan, you will get only 256Kb! What more do you expect? MTNL provides higher speed lines, go get yourself one rather than blindly saying something.

And besides, if you built your house a million miles away from the exchange, be happy that you are alteast getting broadband! If not, go get a higher speed line from MTNL


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 17, 2007)

first of all dude get this-there is no 256kbps plan by MTNL now ok all are upto 2mbps.And my house is just around 1km from exchange.



> And besides, if you built your house a million miles away from the exchange, be happy that you are alteast getting broadband! If not, go get a higher speed line from MTNL


What do I say?Have you ever seen anyone buying\building a house after taking into consideration the distance from MTNL exchange?

If I hurted you somwhow I apologise for it.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 18, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> first of all dude get this-there is no 256kbps plan by MTNL now ok all are upto 2mbps.And my house is just around 1km from exchange.
> 
> 
> What do I say?Have you ever seen anyone buying\building a house after taking into consideration the distance from MTNL exchange?
> ...


 
Dude, did you take it personally because I showed an angry emoticon? 

Anyways, the point is, if you are 1km away from the exchange, then first of all, check your synch speeds. Check your actual upstream and downstream synch on your modem, it could very well tell you where the problem is as most of the throughput related issues are due to synch problems which is probably due to wiring conditions. So, first check the synch speeds are report back here. We'll see what can be done.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 18, 2007)

@Help~Is~Here
wow, So are you a support engineer??
please tell what i am getting it the max i can get or we can optimize it a little??
modem show

```
DSL Speed:  	512/2048kbps
```
here is my speed test
*www.speedtest.net/result/185286082.png


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 18, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> @Help~Is~Here
> wow, So are you a support engineer??
> please tell what i am getting it the max i can get or we can optimize it a little??
> modem show
> ...


 
Well, as your modem suggests, the maximum possible data transfer speed between your modem and the exchange is 512Kbps upload and 2048Kbps download. Now on the internet, when you acess lot of other servers which are certainly further from the exchange, you are not going to see the maximum possible. Hence, for a singapore server, a speed of 1730down and 410up comparing your synch speed is very good. I'm not even getting that much although I have 2048/864 for the same server that you are testing.

*www.speedtest.net/result/185291333.png


----------



## praka123 (Sep 18, 2007)

My dataone speed sucks nowadays earlier i am able to download at average 207+ upto 217KB/s.now see the result below:
*www.speedtest.net/result/185342096.png
daytime speed sucks big time random speeds @ 65KB/s-180KB/s inconsistent.
My huawei MT880 modem settings are as below:
*www.imgx.org/pfiles/2118/Screenshot.png
I am approx 2.5-3 kms away from exchange.but if the distance is a problem then how can i get speeds @ 225-230KB/Sec before the monsoon?
what can be wrong?bsnl got underground cables and a white box in my residence(as most of u guys have).no wiring from telephone post(no post here) all underground cable  only.is it something shud i complain to?


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 18, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> My dataone speed sucks nowadays earlier i am able to download at average 207+ upto 217KB/s.now see the result below:
> *www.speedtest.net/result/185342096.png
> daytime speed sucks big time random speeds @ 65KB/s-180KB/s inconsistent.
> My huawei MT880 modem settings are as below:
> ...


Nothing your could do on your side just hope that it automatically increases as bsnl will only listen when speeds drop below 256kbps, and anything above that it fine for them

[edit]
i new high in the test which i took now only in terms of download speed but unload  further dropped
damm.. dataone makes me a leacher in torrents so i prefer to download from exclusive private servers
*www.speedtest.net/result/185402486.png


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 18, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> which blessed city u reside in?



Its a can be considered *The Capital Of Dehat*.

BTW I am from West Bengal and 2 years back I shifted to *The Capital Of Dehat*.
I am pretty sure I have the fastest system here.

And to clarify ur doubts i sometimes get constant 560KB/sec on torrents for full 6 hours.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 18, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> My dataone speed sucks nowadays earlier i am able to download at average 207+ upto 217KB/s.now see the result below:
> *www.speedtest.net
> daytime speed sucks big time random speeds @ 65KB/s-180KB/s inconsistent.
> My huawei MT880 modem settings are as below:
> ...


 
First of all, one test doesn't prove everything. The maximum you can get as your modem suggest is 2048Kbps, for which you are getting 1600+ for a singapore server. Now, what you need to do is not just rely on download speeds indicated by torrents but also do a direct multipart download from any dedicated server like Maybe some drivers of HP's server or Media player of MS's server. Make sure your downloading this with sofware that supports multipart download. One recommened is 'Internet Download Manager'. Do these tests and check the speeds. Because these tests will use the maximum possible bandwidth on your line, which means, it peaks and if given more bandwidth, it will peak more, so there is no question of unused bandwidth that can be raised when downloading torrents. Just do this test couple of times from different dedicated servers and report back here with the results.


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 18, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> My dataone speed sucks nowadays earlier i am able to download at average 207+ upto 217KB/s.now see the result below:


hi parka wts ur maximum download and upload speed u  wer getting earlier?? in home 500plan......here its  Dl=230KBps and Upload only 25KBps
Wts the actual upload speed for home Bsnl 500 plan??

I think ur problem may be temporary or may be due to noise after all these days rain


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 18, 2007)

Did i mention that I have an upload speed of 640Kb/sec.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 18, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> hi parka wts ur maximum download and upload speed u  wer getting earlier?? in home 500plan......here its  Dl=230KBps and Upload only 25KBps
> Wts the actual upload speed for home Bsnl 500 plan??
> 
> I think ur problem may be temporary or may be due to noise after all these days rain


its 512kbps


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 19, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Its a can be considered *The Capital Of Dehat*.
> 
> BTW I am from West Bengal and 2 years back I shifted to *The Capital Of Dehat*.
> I am pretty sure I have the fastest system here.
> ...


amazing speeds, do others in ur vicinity get the same speeds too?


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 19, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> amazing speeds, do others in ur vicinity get the same speeds too?


No others are not blessed 
I checked the maximum speed at cyber cafe from the owner when all the other computers were off and he got a maximum of 210KB/sec at night and 180KB/sec in the daytime.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 19, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> hi parka wts ur maximum download and upload speed u  wer getting earlier?? in home 500plan......here its  Dl=230KBps and Upload only 25KBps
> Wts the actual upload speed for home Bsnl 500 plan??
> 
> I think ur problem may be temporary or may be due to noise after all these days rain


max  speed before june was 230KB/s and upload speed also was decent forgot exact speed(70KB/s?).
I too thinks this may be a Temp problem?as they are digging all cables underground and putting control box in each bfone customers house.

my daytime speed is now random speed 70kB/s~190KB/s.night time though i do get good speed(200KB/s+).
also i feel connxns from US shows good speeds while SE asia,europe speeds are too low. 
and the bsnl engineer in my town told average speed shud be above 1.7 mbps for h500 customers.


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 19, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> max  speed before june was 230KB/s and upload speed also was decent forgot exact speed(70KB/s?).



70kBps!! thats double the upload speed  i get here....the maximum upload for me is 31KBps....even my modem is showing only 255Kbps upstream......wts bsnl's real upload speed 512 or 256kbps???
*img264.imageshack.us/img264/5899/bsnlxf4.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Sep 19, 2007)

set to as adsl modltn in ur modem to G.dmt


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 19, 2007)

^^ but after choosing g.dmt the upload upstream gone down to 192kbps, only ADSL2+ is giving 256kbps...wt to do?(using pppoe)


----------



## praka123 (Sep 20, 2007)

try playing with the adsl-settings options in ur router-cpe(T1?).which gave max result.otherwise it is time to contact bsnl fellas.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2007)

This is what I usually get with Torrents...

*img522.imageshack.us/img522/5345/01yw9.jpg

Where as with IDM and FTP download its around 240kbps 

@Harvik780

Which city are you in ??


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> This is what I usually get with Torrents...
> 
> *img522.imageshack.us/img522/5345/01yw9.jpg
> 
> ...


he in boston NY
there is also a ISP named BSNL


----------



## cluby (Sep 22, 2007)

There is nothing amazing in that i am on home 250 plan and when i use download accelerators i get around 240kbps and sometimes above that.

Just look at the picture provided by *Harvik780* the file he is downloading is broken in nine parts and each part might be getting downloaded from different servers.that is the work of download accelerators & thats why he is getting that high speed.


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 9, 2007)

*You may not believe that one day I GOT 8 mbps download speed. I double checked my speed with bsnl check speed.It showed 64mbps.*
But i cant get that speed now   I am using Home UL 900


----------



## gowtham (Oct 9, 2007)

^^^ lolzz

thats impossible my dear fellow, bcoz the maximum speed supported by the adsl protocol is only 24mbps !!


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes the speed i get is not amazing 
*img526.imageshack.us/img526/2083/goodspeedit8.jpg

I didn't paste the pic of me getting over 500KB/sec.


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 9, 2007)

*know what I used to get 8-9 mbps on dataone startup plan *
But I now get 20-30 kbps   on Home UL 900


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 9, 2007)

Some information about line Attenuation on wikipedia


> *Beyond the 8Mbit/s ISP Cap*
> 
> Most people believe ADSL1 (G.DMT) can only achieve a maximum throughput of 8Mbit/s, this is indeed false. If a users Line Attenuation is less than 30dB they can achieve more. Attenuation around 15dB Allows for the full 12Mbit/s Sync Rate.



but my line Attenuation is
downstream 34
upstream 22

*img122.imageshack.us/img122/2834/statsvz8.th.png


----------



## praka123 (Oct 9, 2007)

^it changes.sometime it shows downstream 27 like & upstream 17 something.
my present reading shows downstream is 40 and upstream is 21.5.dont u worry


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 9, 2007)

*www.speedtest.net/result/191286171.png

mine...............


----------



## praka123 (Oct 9, 2007)

^so they got a centre at mumbai india alas!
*www.speedtest.net/result/-1.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/-1.png


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 9, 2007)

yes they got a server in mumbai !!!!! 

my singapore test

*www.speedtest.net/result/191289119.png


----------



## praka123 (Oct 9, 2007)

*www.speedtest.net/result/191293064.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 9, 2007)

Delhi guyz dont get more than 220 kBps even at night.
only somerare blessed ones r lucky enough to get 240.
i get 221-225 max at nights.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 9, 2007)

dude, be happy. i only get 100-120 on torrents. speedchecks show my speed to be about 1.2mbps. but mine is unlimitd


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 9, 2007)

UL plan pe 1 mbps hai aur mujhe kehta hai be happy.
dude u be happy.
u r getting 4x ur normal speeds.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 10, 2007)

*www.speedtest.net/result/191393550.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/191392600.png
the mumbai one is slow


----------



## xbonez (Oct 10, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> UL plan pe 1 mbps hai aur mujhe kehta hai be happy.
> dude u be happy.
> u r getting 4x ur normal speeds.


change ur plan to the unlimited one. they won't downgrade ur speed. me and napster007 are both on 2mbps ul 


*www.speedtest.net/result/191615928.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah i know but i hate static IP thats why m not going 4 da UL plan,
but they check their speeds after 30-40 days(I THINK),so njoy 2mbps till u get.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 11, 2007)

check the speeds all over india *www.speedtest.net/global.php?continent=4&country=11


----------



## xbonez (Oct 11, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> yeah i know but i hate static IP thats why m not going 4 da UL plan,
> but they check their speeds after 30-40 days(I THINK),so njoy 2mbps till u get.



but i still have dynamic ip. very useful when using RS


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2007)

from when r u getting 2mbps on UL plan?


----------



## slash_89 (Oct 11, 2007)

Dudes,

Im dyin here with my Airtel UL 699 plan,
speed never exceeds 15Kbps at daytimes and night its just 20Kbps,

I need a UL plan which can give me 200-300 kilobytes/s download speed

Or is there any plan out there in which I can download unlimited data b\w particular intervals at 2MBPS bandwidth(No charge for either "usage time" or "data downloaded" at this time).


----------



## xbonez (Oct 11, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> but i still have dynamic ip. very useful when using RS



just checked dude, i have static ip only. though really it doesn't make much of a diff to me


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2007)

@ slash_89,go for BSNL 500 home plan.
u get 2mbps speeds,2.5 GB limit in the day and 2-8 NU.
or 1000 plan -u get 2mbps speed,5 GB limit and 2-8 NU.
or go for TATA 9-9 NU.it is not activated now but it will be activated in 15 days.


----------

